# الاخوة الاعضاء كيف ازالةالمادة اللاصقة الالتيكو



## عدنان براهيم (14 ديسمبر 2013)

الرجاء من الاخوة اعضاء المنتدى من لديه فكرة عن طريقة ازالة صمغ الالتيكو عن الملابس والجسم افيدونا يسر الله اموركم​


----------



## عدنان براهيم (14 ديسمبر 2013)

مازلت انتظر الرد من الاخوة الافاضل


----------



## خالد فرحان (14 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
استعمل بوتيل اسيتات +ميتيل ايتيل كيتون


----------



## عدنان براهيم (16 ديسمبر 2013)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك اخي خالد وجعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك واحب ان اسأل هل استخدم مزيج من المادتين ام مادة واحدة هل الكيتون هو MIBK ؛ 4 - ميثيل -2- احد؛ 4 - الميثيل -2- pentanone ؛ الاستيوفينون كيتون الميثيل


----------

